# Voice Changes In Bed?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I know that most men will develop a huskiness in their voice when they are aroused.

I hit VERY high notes when I am coming. My screams are extremely high pitched but I cannot seem to make those sounds when I am not coming.

Does anyone else notice this?:scratchhead:


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

My voice becomes a lot more baritone but I can manufacture that sound if I want.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i hear voices all the time


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes I do what they tell me to.

I haven`t noticed any vocal changes in me or my wife during sex or orgasm


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

RLD, is that a picture of an exorcism? :lol:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

THE Exorcist.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:smthumbup: Funny.

I hope that I do not become possessed by the Devil while I am enjoying an orgasm. 

Then again, my screams sound like some squeaky voiced broad.

I do not like to be quiet in bed. Luckily, my husband loves my noise.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I stopped doing my Batman voice (Christian Bale version) ever since the last time I unintentionally and at unawares lost myself in the moment and came to, finding myself perched from our balcony with my wife hanging upside down from an extension cord in front of me in tears while screaming and swearing something about not knowing where any shipment of drugs were headed. Naked, horrified neighbors swarming, and with a massive hard-on, I vowed to remain silent during any future sex sessions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My voice (I am a tenor) does get lower. However, my wife's voice (she is a soprano) gets REALLY low (and loud!!). WOW do I love to hear that...it sends me right over the edge!!


----------

